# Looking for an Acousitc Guitar...



## ZeroSixOne (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey GC,

I’m currently looking for an acoustic guitar and not sure which way to go, so I’m coming to you guys advice. To start off my budget would probably be $600, looking for a decent acoustic guitar. I was wondering you guys here at GC would have any suggestions /or might have something for sale. I tried the Gibson j45 and absolutely love the sound, but it’s just a little out of my price range so I have to aim a little lower for the time being.

Cheers’
Also once again, if you guys might have something for sale, let me know. Checked the buy/sell forum but don’t see anything in that price range… beautiful guitars though!


Thanks again


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I personally like the Godin/Seagull line. Made in Canada and high quality stuff. Priced well too


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I personally like the Godin/Seagull line. Made in Canada and high quality stuff. Priced well too


They get good marks around here. I also like to recommend looking for an older Yamaha. The FG 450/460 models are excellent guitars. I have an FG 460S that is very nice that I picked up for $250 that has a solid spruce top and laminated Rosewood back and sides. 

There is one in Peterbourgh but he is saying that the back is Sycamore. Once you get above the 400 model number they sound and play nice. A friend has a Fg 430 that is like that .. very nice as well 

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-guitars-Yamaha-FG-450S-W0QQAdIdZ342889658


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is the 12 string version of mine 

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...NG-ACOUTIC-GUITAR-FOR-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ332355976


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I personally like the Godin/Seagull line. Made in Canada and high quality stuff. Priced well too


I will second that. A Seagull is a very fine guitar that I am fortunate enough to possess. With a lower-end Martin and Larrivee L-05 Custom on hand I still have urges and a purpose to play and record the Seagull M6-Gloss quite frequently .


----------



## 5avenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Latiator said:


> I will second that. A Seagull is a very fine guitar that I am fortunate enough to possess. With a lower-end Martin and Larrivee L-05 Custom on hand I still have urges and a purpose to play and record the Seagull M6-Gloss quite frequently .


+1. Any acoustic made by the Godin group would be a great first instrument. Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Art et Lutherie - I don't think you can go wrong.

Gary


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I will agree as well. I currently own an A & L 12 string and have had a Cedar 6. They are both nice guitars. I got them for $125.00 each which was a steal. But they can be had for around $250.00. The Norman brand is also a Godin but it is made with cheaper woods. It is more of a budget guitar or beginners model. It plays fine but the tone is not what it is in the rest of the line.

The Showcase line is a high end model but usually you're looking at more than $600.00 but you never know about finding a used one. Here's a few linkd you may find helpful.

http://www.simonandpatrick.com/showcase.htm

[URL="http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_16&products_id=5519"]http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_16&products_id=5519

He[/URL]re is a used Showcase model for $575.00 in the Oshawa (Courtice) area.

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-buy...OD-CUTAWAY-ACOUSTIC-GUITAR-W0QQAdIdZ343592899


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If you really preferred the sound of a J-45, and you're a patient person, you _might_ get lucky and find a Gibson WM-45. They're no longer produced but were built with the same materials and to the same standards as the J-45...just without any adornments. Anyway, the last 2 I owned I both bought and sold for $700. They're a remarkable deal actually, just not easy to find. Hope this helps...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> If you really preferred the sound of a J-45, and you're a patient person, you _might_ get lucky and find a Gibson WM-45. They're no longer produced but were built with the same materials and to the same standards as the J-45...just without any adornments. Anyway, the last 2 I owned I both bought and sold for $700. They're a remarkable deal actually, just not easy to find. Hope this helps...


YUP!

largetongue


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

ZeroSixOne said:


> Hey GC,
> 
> I’m currently looking for an acoustic guitar and not sure which way to go, so I’m coming to you guys advice. To start off my budget would probably be $600, looking for a decent acoustic guitar. I was wondering you guys here at GC would have any suggestions /or might have something for sale. I tried the Gibson j45 and absolutely love the sound, but it’s just a little out of my price range so I have to aim a little lower for the time being.
> 
> ...


I joke StevieMac because I have his old WM-45! Seriously if you can't find one of those, look at the Godin family to get a good deal on hand made all wood guitar, and look for one that is mahogany back and sides(like the J-45). Any of the Godin brands are good.

idea:
http://www.long-mcquade.com/product..._Limited_Edition_GT_Solid_Spruce_Mahogany.htm


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

5avenue said:


> +1. Any acoustic made by the Godin group would be a great first instrument. Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Art et Lutherie - I don't think you can go wrong.
> 
> Gary


Agreed. I have 2 Godin electrics (Summit and LGP90) and just bought a 5th Ave Kingpin yesterday - once again I am in love. If I were looking for something with the quality of a J45 (also my personal favourite Gibson) at a more affordable price, I would definitely look to Godin products.


----------



## ZeroSixOne (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys for the advice and suggestions, very helpful!! appreciate it!!! 
Went to Steve's today and tried out two guitars, gotta say the Canadian made guitars sound amazing for the price, Godin line of acoustics. 

Today was trying out the Martin DRS 1 and the Norman ST40. Both great guitars, definitely a hard comparison/ decision. Even though the Norman is a pure acoustic still dont mind that, the Martin is an acoustic electric... 

anyone have an experiences with these two guitars?
Going back tomorrow somewhere again to try out some more and hopefully have the final decision. Guys at Steve's were very helpful!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Another vote for the Godin line of acoustics.
I am very happy with my S&P cedar 12--and when I finally get around to getting an acoustic 6--there are several options in the Godin lines I would like.


----------



## ZeroSixOne (Jan 3, 2012)

So after trying guitars for the past 3 days I have made a decision that I couldn't deny, beautiful sounding guitar, the guitar I kept on going back to... Ended up getting a Taylor 214 acoustic... Truly an amazing guitar for the price I got it at, just couldn't say no...Thanks again guys for all the help.

I'll add pictures as soon as I get a second to put her down.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats !! 

I played a Taylor about a year ago and it was calling (more like shouting) my name. 
Unfortunately, we had just put in a new furnace to the tune of $4,000.00 or so.

I can still "hear" that Taylor. 

My friend "hamstrung" (on this forum) was subjected to my grief over not getting the Taylor for the following several months.

ENJOY

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have an A&L folk CW. plays nice and sounds decent.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Seagull listed in the for sale forum.
Really nice guitar.

Otherwise, play as may as you can, ignore the brand names and get
the one that speaks to you.
Good luck with your search, it's half the fun!


----------

